# Karpfenpocken



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

einer meiner Koi`s hat am Maul 2 Wucherungen, die mich beunruhigen. Bei genaueren Hinsehen, fanden sich auch auf der Körperoberfläche eine Reihe nahezu durchsichtiger Erhebungen. Ansonsten ist er gesund und nimmt auch Futter an.
Nun, ich denke es sind Karpfenpocken. Der restliche Bestand ist gesund.
Ich weiß, das Karpfenpocken im Frühjahr auftreten können und bei wärmeren Wasser (endlich wird es warm) wieder verschwinden und die betroffenen Fische resistent werden.
Hier meine Fragen. 
Ist oder wird der restliche Fischbestand nun auch resistent?
Gib es hier Erfahrungen über Auswirkungen der Karpfenpocken, die über die Literaturberichte hinausgehen?
An einer Vorstellung meiner Teiche und Fische arbeite ich noch. Die wesentlichen Daten stehen im Profil und ergänzende Fragen beantworte ich gerne.

Danke im Voraus

Gruß
doc


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2005)

Hai doc!


Kannst Du ein Foto davon machen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2005)

Hallo Jens,

danke für Deine Antwort.
Ich werde versuchen eine Foto zu machen. 
Habe heute meinen Teich von Steinen und abgestorbenen Pflanzen am Bodengrund per Kescher befreit.
Das Wetter war ja günstig zum Baden  .
Kann also ein Stückchen Dauern bis das Wasser wieder klar ist und ich ein vernünftiges Bild schießen kann.
Dazu eine Frage. Ist es möglich die Fotos direkt von der Festplatte hier einzustellen oder braucht man einen Server aus dem net?

Gruß
doc


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2005)

So, habe jetzt mal ein Bild in meine Galerie eingestellt.
Bei Vergrößerung sieht man die Veränderungen am Maul.
Die Veränderungen am Körper sind, weil nahezu durchsichtig, kaum zu sehen.

Gruß
doc


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2005)

stimmt, man sieht so gut wie nichts :-(
kannst Du uns die Stellen markieren?

zu deiner Frage von vorhin: 
Du hast die Möglichkeit eine Datei direkt an Dein Posting anzuhängen (wenn du schreibst, ganz unten!) 
Wenn es ein bild ist wird es automatisch angezeigt, wenn nicht dann steht es zum Download bereit

oder Du gibst es in die gallerie, und machst dann einen IMG-Link (die Adresse des bildes in dein Posting kopieren, markieren und dann den "Img" Button drücken

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2005)

Hallo Doogie,

danke für die Tipps. 
Eigentlich ganz einfach, benutzerfreundlich und elegant gelöst. Superforum.
Hier das Bild noch mal mit Markierungen. Der obere Punkt am Maul schwimmt auf dem Wasser.
Die gräulichen Erhebungen sind gemeint.

Gruß
Lutz


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2005)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

heute morgen waren die Veränderungen am Maul und auf der Körperoberfläche fast vollständig verschwunden.
Das wäre für Karpfenpocken und dem sich erwärmenden Wasser bei der Hitze der letzten Tage typisch.
Ob jetzt alle Koi`s resistent sind werde ich ja im nächsten Frühjahr sehen.

Gruß
doc


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2006)

Hallo doc

Was mich an deinem Beitrag interessiert ist, ob es nur der eine Fisch war, der den Herpes Virus (Karpfenpocken) hatte, oder ob auch andere Fische betroffen waren?

Um meine Neugierde zu stillen wie sieht der Koi jetzt aus? 

Hintergrund: Wenn der Koi den Herpes Virus hat, dann hat er ihn um diese Jahreszeit wieder. Wenn nicht, dann handelte es sich eher um Lymfocystis. Die Symptome und Verlauf sind ähnlich wie bei Karpfenpocken, kommen aber im nächsten Jahr nicht mehr. Leider geht es dann wohl rei um in deinem Teich, bis alle Kois immunisiert sind. Jeder Neuzugang wird auch dann für ein Jahr an Lymfocystis erkranken.

 :?


----------

